# Morrowind



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2015)

Game of the year addition this is the shit. I'm playing it on an original xbox. Right now I am hunting deadric armor.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 30, 2015)

I've got it on PC. It came with all the expansion packs and a map editor for $10.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 30, 2015)

I cant get any mods or anything for mine. I had this thing for years never beaten the game I keep making a new character and starting over. It took me a few tries to make a workable character. This last one sucks because I put acrobatics as a secondary skill and he leveled up fast.


----------



## Da2ra (Jul 30, 2015)

I haven't beaten any of those games for those reasons. I have a ridiculous amount of hours in skyrim and never seen the ending.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 1, 2015)

Not much to do in mornhold i was tracking down pieces of a sword so I went to the museum of artifacts. so I stole this book with a list of artifacts. 
ItemBase
ValueMuseum
PriceItemBase
ValueMuseum
Price
Auriel's Bow3000015000Ice Blade of the Monarch9500030000
Auriel's Shield170008500Lord's Mail19000030000
BiPolar BladeTR4000020000Mace of Molag Bal2500012500
Bloodworm Helm3400017000Mace of SlurringTR2000010000
Boots of Blinding Speed500250Ring of Phynaster180009000
Boots of the Apostle5500027500Robe of the LichTR2200011000
Bow of Shadows4200021000Skull Crusher4800024000
Chrysamere9500030000Spear of Bitter Mercy13000030000
Cuirass of the Savior's Hide15000030000Spell Breaker11500030000
Dagger of SymmachusTR2000010000Staff of Hasedoki7500030000
Dragonbone cuirass18000030000Staff of Magnus21000030000
Ebony Mail12000030000Ten Pace Boots14000030000
Eleidon's Ward20000030000Umbra Sword11000030000
Fang of Haynekhtnamet3200016000Vampiric Ring3200016000
Goldbrand15000030000Veloth's Judgement3000015000
Helm of Oreyn Bearclaw12500030000Warlock's Ring2200011000
I'm going to find all this shit.


----------



## vostok (Sep 11, 2015)

You like this ...you will be blown away with Skyrim..?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 11, 2015)

vostok said:


> You like this ...you will be blown away with Skyrim..?


I have skyrim its fun but I think they took a lot out.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 11, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I have skyrim its fun but I think they took a lot out.


Meh, imo what they took out was replaced with other stuff. Only thing I really miss from morrowind is the ability to haggle and bribe damn near everyone.

I almost bought morrowind and an old xbox couple weeks ago but opted to just pick up skyrim. Wasnt terribly expensive, I am sure the price will shoot up once it becomes backwards compatible.


----------



## vostok (Sep 11, 2015)

for me Morrow was good ..Oblivion is great and Skyrim was fantastic, the Skyrim motor is gonna be used on th forthcoming fallout 4..? I hope ..lol


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 7, 2015)

I played Oblivion over and over again. Beat it after doing every quest I could find. Fun game. As much as I like daedric armor I think glass armor is pretty cool too. I like being able to move around faster... makes the hit and run a little easier and you can carry more stuff. Feather helps. Alchemy and the ability to make potions are crucial imho.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 7, 2015)

vostok said:


> for me Morrow was good ..Oblivion is great and Skyrim was fantastic, the Skyrim motor is gonna be used on th forthcoming fallout 4..? I hope ..lol


Fallout4 looks amazing. You should check out the weapon mods.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 7, 2015)

You ever play baldurs gate 1&2, planescape torment, icewind dale, or never winter nights? I still play fallout 1,2 and 3.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 7, 2015)

I haven't played any of those. Just fallout. My brother has never winter nights It looks good.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 7, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I haven't played any of those. Just fallout. My brother has never winter nights It looks good.


The baldurs gate games are awesome. The pc version. The ps2 versions are different games all together.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 7, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> You ever play baldurs gate 1&2, planescape torment, icewind dale, or never winter nights? I still play fallout 1,2 and 3.


I've played BG1, BG2 and Icewind Dale although I can't remember which one. I think it was the first one. All in all I think we can agree that BG2 was by far the best. It is considered a classic and you can download it cheap. I still have original disks with the Throne of Bhaal expansion. One of my all time favorites. Easily. And I'm not talking about the console versions but the true PC versions with Minsc and company.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 7, 2015)

I was looking at the new elder scrolls game the other day and it looked like it was a online game only. I don't really like the direction the consoles are going. I might have to buy a pc when fallout 4 comes out.


----------



## vostok (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm modding fallout 3 now ..in practice of f4, using the Skyrim kit, so far my Captain Lucky my mod merchant has come with me thru all 4 of the Beth games so far ...lol


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 28, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I have skyrim its fun but I think they took a lot out.


Exactly, what is the point of going into a cave with no rare items to be found?


Dr.Pecker said:


> I was looking at the new elder scrolls game the other day and it looked like it was a online game only. I don't really like the direction the consoles are going. I might have to buy a pc when fallout 4 comes out.


I have been needing a reason to build a PC! I think that I can get a good base started for around $600 that I could add on to later!!!


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Exactly, what is the point of going into a cave with no rare items to be found?
> 
> I have been needing a reason to build a PC! I think that I can get a good base started for around $600 that I could add on to later!!!


youll have to sacrifice something at 600$
best to base what types of games you want to player if they are older than you should be good


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> youll have to sacrifice something at 600$
> best to base what types of games you want to player if they are older than you should be good


I think that was without a video card, minimum RAM, and a 2tb harddrive that I have on hand. I really just wanted a good mother board and cpu to start with...


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 28, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that was without a video card, minimum RAM, and a 2tb harddrive that I have on hand. I really just wanted a good mother board and cpu to start with...


My buddy has convinced me that I just need to get a steam box instead of getting a gaming pc, all the benefit of a pc gaming but not as expensive
Like this 
http://altfarm.mediaplex.com/ad/ck/12309-80731-2056-0?CID=262076&DURL=http://www.dell.com/prodlink.ashx?p=alienware-alpha&c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&oc=dkcwa01z1&st=&VEN2=,&LID=4742362&VEN1=smYNzf414,49978849308,901pdb6671,m


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> My buddy has convinced me that I just need to get a steam box instead of getting a gaming pc, all the benefit of a pc gaming but not as expensive
> Like this
> http://altfarm.mediaplex.com/ad/ck/12309-80731-2056-0?CID=262076&DURL=http://www.dell.com/prodlink.ashx?p=alienware-alpha&c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&oc=dkcwa01z1&st=&VEN2=,&LID=4742362&VEN1=smYNzf414,49978849308,901pdb6671,m


the steam box is a console just like any other theres still reason as to why people choose PC over these.
you put up a really sketchy link not sure if its cause youre on mobile its broken anyways lol


----------

